# Which camera body should I purchase?



## CameraCameraPotato (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey guys I have a question on which camera body I should purchase. Please note I don't need a lens this is for body only.
 I'm currently stuck between the 70D, 6D, and 5D Mark II. My budget is currently $1200 but if it's really necessary I can save more. I'll be shooting and recording a lot in low light. 
The 5D Mark II I can find used for around $1000 sometimes even less. The full frame will give me a lot less noise in low light  but it's a few years old and I feel like the other two have superior auto focus. The 70D's auto focus system in recording is it's major plus along with the price of a new one for around $1000 but it's low light performance isn't as good as a full frames. Last the 6D I can find for around $1400 used maybe a little more or less. It's out of my budget but it can be obtained with a little saving. It's build quality isn't as good as a 5D but since it's newer I'll probably be able to get one in better condition then the 5D. Which one sounds like the best choice? I will have access to Canon EF lenses so there's no problem there it's just which body. Is the low light capabilities of a full frame worth it? I'm currently shooting with cameras from the rebel series and can see noise but I haven't used a full frame yet.


----------



## goodguy (Jan 29, 2014)

From reading your review I think the answer is obvious get the 6D

If it was up to me and I would have been in the market for a Canon camera and I wouldnt have enough for a 5D III then I would get the 6D myself, fantastic camera!!!


----------



## Dao (Jan 29, 2014)

If low light and noise is your only concern, then go with 6D.  Of course, whether it worth spending extra for the full frame varies from person to person.


----------



## CameraCameraPotato (Jan 29, 2014)

Dao said:


> If low light and noise is your only concern, then go with 6D.  Of course, whether it worth spending extra for the full frame varies from person to person.





goodguy said:


> From reading your review I think the answer is obvious get the 6D
> 
> If it was up to me and I would have been in the market for a Canon camera and I wouldnt have enough for a 5D III then I would get the 6D myself, fantastic camera!!!



Thanks guys, while my first priority is the low light noise performance the auto focusing is right under it. Do you think the way the 6D handles the noise is enough to out weigh the fantastic auto focusing (especially in video) of the 70D? And you think its not worth saving a bit and going for the 5D? I appreciate your advice guys!


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 29, 2014)

Basically, if the 70D and the 6D had a baby, you would end up with a 5DIII that wants to go to a nice college and that will cost you.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 29, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> Basically, if the 70D and the 6D had a baby, you would end up with a 5DIII that wants to go to a nice college and that will cost you.



Of course then the t3i shows up insisting the 70d is actually the baby daddy of her little rebel and before you know it people are throwing chairs at each other

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## bribrius (Jan 29, 2014)

what lens? Faster lens, lower iso, less noise. And you wont have to carry around five lbs. and 6 grand all day. why anyone would go full frame without already utilizing the best lens they can I don't know...


----------



## CameraCameraPotato (Jan 29, 2014)

bribrius said:


> what lens? Faster lens, lower iso, less noise. And you wont have to carry around five lbs. and 6 grand all day. why anyone would go full frame without already utilizing the best lens they can I don't know...



Personally I have a 50mm 1.4 working towards the 50 1.2 soon. I've shot with the 60D and the 1.4 and there was still a bit of noise. Just wondering if there was any improvement in the 70D or if there isn't is the auto focus system it has worth it over a full frame but it seems so far everyone I've asked is pointing towards full!


----------



## Dao (Jan 30, 2014)

Full frame or not, I think it really depends on the type of photos you take and your expectation.  An old forum member here used to shoot with crop bodies and he shoots for major magazine (i.e. Harper's Bazaar).  If you look at his work, you cannot tell the photos were shot with a non Nikon / Canon crop body.  But then again, there are photographers out there like camera body that can produce clean high ISO images.  If you are often need to shoot with low light and artificial light(s) is not allowed, then it is better to go with a full frame body which can produce cleaner high ISO images.

If you often take photos with plenty of light and subjects are usually far away from the camera, then I say a crop body make more sense.  What fit you better?   I really have no clue.   But if you are planning to keep the Rebel, which is a cropped sensor body, you may of course get a full frame camera such as the 5D MKIII or 6D.


----------



## table1349 (Jan 30, 2014)

1Dx.  Problem solved.


----------



## CameraCameraPotato (Jan 30, 2014)

Dao said:


> Full frame or not, I think it really depends on the type of photos you take and your expectation. An old forum member here used to shoot with crop bodies and he shoots for major magazine (i.e. Harper's Bazaar). If you look at his work, you cannot tell the photos were shot with a non Nikon / Canon crop body. But then again, there are photographers out there like camera body that can produce clean high ISO images.  If you are often need to shoot with low light and artificial light(s) is not allowed, then it is better to go with a full frame body which can produce cleaner high ISO images.
> 
> If you often take photos with plenty of light and subjects are usually far away from the camera, then I say a crop body make more sense. What fit you better? I really have no clue. But if you are planning to keep the Rebel, which is a cropped sensor body, you may of course get a full frame camera such as the 5D MKIII or 6D.


Thanks it seems a full frame might be the better choice, all my shots are close up and most will be shot at night with a few street lights. Thanks for your help!



gryphonslair99 said:


> 1Dx.  Problem solved.


Ha I wish I had money like that.


----------

